# Tracking Verid



## Veridicality (May 3, 2004)

I've kept a journal for the last two years (since I started working out), and a friend of mine turned me on to this site.  I figured I'd keep everything on here, and maybe get some input as to what Im doing incorrectly.  My biggest problem has been my chest.  It just doesn't want to grow. . . . it has somewhat, but not as much as I'd like it to.  Time, I need to give it more time. . . .LOL

But a brief history:  Two years ago I was 145 lbs, 6'1", and even the smallest breeze would throw me to the ground. . . seriously though, I was thin.  Very thin!  Had a 32" waist, 9.5" biceps, and 34.5 inch chest.  Not a pretty picture to say the least.  A good friend asked me to go to the gym with him one day and I went.  I was a fish out of water, but I stuck with it.  It was slow to say the least.  I was 34 years old and benching 65 lbs gave me trouble (when you stop laughing, read on. . . .).  

Today, though nowhere near where I want to be, I've added 3 inches to my arms, my waist has stayed about the same, 33 inches, and added 4 inches ot my chest.  BUT I'm not where I want to be.  My goals haven't been achieved.  

So I thought I'd share my daily journal with you, give you the food, workouts, cardio, supplements, and such.  I welcome any and all feedback.  I'll post pic's in the next few days.

As to drugs, no I don't use them.  I've done so much research on them, and I've talked to a ton of people and though I would like to reach my goals quickly, it just isn't worth the risk.  Those that use them, more power to ya.  I just decided it wasn't for me.

I workout M-T-T-F.  I do cardio on W, with one hour of HI aerobics, and jog 5 miles on Sat (at the park with friends).  Sunday is my off day.  I also work three jobs (one full time and two parttime), so other than when I sleep, I'm on my feet.  I workout from 5 to 6:15.  

M - 4 chest, 3 triceps, 2 abs
T - Leg day
W - cardio
T - 3 back, 3 shoulder, 2 abs
F - 4 chest, 3 biceps, 2 forearm

(I just started an eight week program with this routine.  I'll list the actual exercise on the given days along with weight, sets, and reps.)

Menu:  I will list it daily.

I'm getting ready for Pensecola (Memorial Weekend), so I'm currently cutting.  Not that I have much definition, but none-the-less, I'm shedding the few extra pounds so I at least look half-ass decent on the beach. 

Until tomorrow, have a great one!


----------



## Veridicality (May 4, 2004)

May 3 workout: I will switch triceps and biceps this week.  Yesterday, I was in the mood for a good bicep workout.  It proved to be a good thing!

Bench Press - 145, 3 x 10, 1 x 9
Incline Press - 125, 2 x 10, 1 x 8
Dumbbell Flyes, Flat Bench, 40, 3 x 10
Cable Crossover, 120, 2 x 10, 1 x 8
Decline Press - 145, 2 x 9, 1 x 8
Bicep Dumbbell Curl, 35 ea, 3 x 10
Bicep Barbell Curl, 75, 2 x 10, 1 x 8
Bicep Curl, EZ bar, inside, 65, 3 x 10
Side Bends, 50 lbs in hand, 80 count
Crunches, 20 lb, 100 count

Meals:  I'm currently cutting, so I've reduced my caloric intake 300 calories.  I will decrease it by 300 in one week, and continue that decrease until I'm down to 2200 calories.  That'll put me right where I want to be for the summer!

Breakfast:  6 am					
Food Item	Portion	Protein	Carb's	Fat    Calories
Milk, Skim	               1 cup	8	12	0	82
Orange Juice	1 cup	12	50	4	290
Flax Oil	               1 TBS	0	0	13	117
Quaker Oatmeal	2 cups	12	54	6	310
VP2 Whey Protein	1 scoop	24	1	0	100
Breakfast Totals:		56	117	23	899

Snack #1:  10 am					
Food Item	Portion	Protein	Carb's	Fat     Calories
Dextose	             1 scoop	0	40	0	160
Opt Whey	             1 scoop	21	4	3	127
Snack #1 Totals:		21	44	3	287

Lunch:  Noon					
Food Item	Portion	Protein	Carb's	Fat     Calories
Tuna	                 6 oz	60	0	2	270
Mayonaise	2 TBS	0	4	16	70
Whole Wheat Bread	2 slices	10	40	2	160
Potato's - Boiled	3. Oz	2	20	0	90
Lunch Totals:		72	64	20	590

Snack #2:  2 pm					
Food Item	Portion	Protein	Carb's	Fat     Calories
Lean Mass matrix	1 serving	40	40	8	392
Snack #2 Totals:		40	40	8	392

Pre-Workout Snack: 4 pm					
Food Item	Portion	Protein	Carb's	Fat      Calories
VP2 Whey Protein	1 scoop	24	1	0	100
Dextrose	          1 1/4 scoop	5	50	2	200
Creatine	               5 grams	0	0	0	0
Pre-Workout Snack Totals:	29	51	2	300

Post-Workout Snack: 6 pm					
Food Item	Portion	Protein	Carb's	Fat     Calories
VP2 Whey Protein	1 scoop	24	1	0	100
Dextrose	         1 1/4 scoop	5	50	2	200
Creatine	              5 grams	0	0	0	0
Post-Workout Snack Totals:	29	51	2	300

Dinner:  7:30 pm					
Food Item	Portion	Protein	Carb's	Fat    Calories
Chicken Breast	2 piece	66	2	8	336
Lettuce	              1 wedge	1	3	0	20
Italian Dressing	2 TBS	0	4	0	10
Tomato	              1 whole	1	5	0	25
Dinner Totals:		68	14	8	391

Snack #3: 9 pm					
Food Item	Portion	Protein	Carb's	Fat    Calories
Apple	              1-2 3/4"	1	21	1	95
Flax Oil	                1 TBS	0	0	13	117
Skim Milk	              1 cup	8	12	1	82
L-Glutamine	10 gr	0	0	0	0
Snack #3 Totals:	                9	33	15	294

Grand Totals:	              324	414	81	3453
Goal:		              350	400	80	3400


----------



## VonDrunk (May 4, 2004)

Just wanted to say welcome bro...good, thorough journal you have started here


----------

